# Adventures in Harness Hunting...



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

I go through a LOT of harnesses on my little Hulked-out Boston Terrier Barnabus...usually the harnesses that fit him aren't made for a dog as strong as he is. I've gone through a fair number of step-ins, over the chest, 'regular' harnesses, a gentleleader chest harness...but recently an incident with a puppia harness has gotten me worried. This weekend Barnabus tore off the straps off the back of his puppia harness (vest style) aad took off because it scared him (might have even hurt)...fortunately he didn't run into any trouble, but boy o' boy was I horrified.

So now I'm on the hunt for a harness that might be able to survive the onslaught of my little whirlwind, so far, the longest lasting harness I've had was a hand-me-down Sporn, and certainly if that's my only option I'll grab another one of those, but admittedly, I'd like something perhaps a bit more asthetically pleasing (that is an UGLY harness)...but really in the end Barnabus's safety is more important to me than him being pretty, so what experiences have you had with harnesses?


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Ruff Wear is my favorite brand of dog harnesses. I have yet to have one fail on me, and I use them for a variety of things, mainly hiking and for walks but also as a vehicle restraint. They tend to be on the pricey side but it's possible to find them on-sale if you look around enough.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you looked at a Freedom Harness by Wiggles Wags and Whiskers? I have a couple of them for my guys, I've gone through 3 or 4 harnesses, the Freedom is da bomb!!

It comes with a 2 ended leash for dogs that pull, I have hardly ever used it. Mainly I just clip it to the top, sometimes the front. The parts that go under the legs are lined with velvet, nice touch.

Wiggles Wags & Whiskers

Joe



Squeeji said:


> I go through a LOT of harnesses on my little Hulked-out Boston Terrier Barnabus...usually the harnesses that fit him aren't made for a dog as strong as he is...?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I use ezydog, it's fairly durable (as long as it's not chewed i suppose) and I've used it for 3 years now with no issues
Amazon.com: EzyDog Chest Plate Dog Harness, Medium, Red: Pet Supplies


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I just ordered a Buddy Belts harness. It's a leather step in harness. Really pricey, but I have heard amazing things about it, and it has a lifetime guarantee. And it sits nice and low on the chest, so no worry of coughing or choking at all.

Buddy Belts


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Are you leaving the harness on him all the time? 

Harnesses should not be on 24/7... how uncomfortable to wear those straps all the time! He should only be wearing it when out walking. You'll get a lot more life out of the harnesses too.

You could look at CD Pits and Brown Dog Designs. They make custom harnesses, not sure if they have sizes for little dogs though.


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

So far getting some good ideas to look around, and price out...keep em coming guys, you're great.

Savage Destiny- No he doesn't have it on all the time, only when he goes out, otherwise he's a naked little monster unless he's in a sweater or something (he's the only animal I know who really loves clothes- I think its silly, but he loves it, difference in opinion I guess.)


----------

